# Frustrated with lack of direction and doing too much...



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey all. Long post here, so I hope you don't mind. Not sure exactly what kind of advice I'm looking for, and I guess that's kind of the problem. I think what I'm looking for is some direction.

I've been playing for a couple of years. I am obsessed with the guitar. I currently have an acoustic and an LP-style electric, and just ordered a strat-style electric. I play just about every day, and if I don't, I feel something lacking in my life. So the problem is not lack of interest.

I feel I have learned a lot of things, but I don't feel like I've gotten particularly good at any one particular thing. I can strum a bunch of chords on the acoustic. I know a whole bunch of scales and scale shapes. I know a few licks. I know a whole list of songs, that I can play about 80% right, at about 80% of their proper tempo. Some are rock songs, classic rock, some folk, some campfire tunes. I know some blues chord progressions. I can improvise a bit over some backing tracks. 

My practice/playing sessions are a bit of a mish-mash of lots of different things. I have tons of books, so sometimes I do a few pages of a technique book, my favourite being the Berklee guitar method. Sometimes I do scales, working on my speed with a metronome. Sometimes I try different scale exercises to work on dexterity and accuracy. I have some jazz books and backing tracks to improvise over. I have some blues books/backing tracks, to do the same thing. Sometimes I play tunes that I sort-of know, sometimes I just noodle. 

I'm interested in lots of different things. I'd like to be a good blues player. I'd like to be a good jazz player. I'd like to play lots of songs my friends know on the acoustic guitar. I'd like to be fast and accurate. I'd like to have a deep knowledge of harmony and music theory. I'd like to be a good rhythm player, but I'd also like to solo well. I'd like to learn lots of popular licks and entertain friends and family with them. Someday, I'd like to play live for an audience, just for fun.

The problem is, I feel that I'm going in so many different directions without any focus or plan. My interests are varied, so I get bored easily and switch to a new direction. I feel that it's holding me back, and keeping me from getting better. I learn to do something "reasonably well", then I leave it and move on, and I feel like I only learned that one skill about 80% as well as I would have liked.

I recently bought a Jamvox, which has led to endless hours experimenting with different tones and learning bits and pieces of famous songs. However, it's really brought to light the totally fragmentary nature of my practicing and my skills. When I was just starting, I knew nothing, so it was easy to focus on something like a scale, and practice that for a week. Or pick the one song I knew how to play and work on it for a couple of weeks. Now, I know bits and pieces of so many things, and I don't know which to practice or work on. I don't feel like I'm any good at playing anything in particular, and I don't feel like I'm getting any better at any one of the "skills" that I've acquired.

How do you bring direction to your practice? How do you develop a plan for getting better? Do you work on certain foundation things and then move on to new stuff, or do you work on everything at the same time in bits and pieces, and at some point feel like this all comes together to make you a guitar player?

Like I said, I'm not sure exactly what advice I'm looking for. I know this "plateau" feeling is normal, but I guess I'm open to suggestions, for how I regain focus to move forward?

Thanks a bunch if you've taken the time for this long read. 

--- D


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

FWIW, I think everyone plateaus at numerous times in their playing careers. For me, starting a new band, changing the direction of the current one, buying a new piece of gear or finding a better player to play with was usually all it took to start me on the next step in my development. It sounds from your post that you aren't playing with other people. If so, that would be the logical next step to me. Find some other musicians who are at the same (or maybe a little better) playing level than you and you will be amazed at how fast you will grow.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

+1 to what big Daddy said. Playing with others, especially ones better than you, really forces improvement.

Plateaus are part of the process. I can suggest two things. #1 make a practice plan, write it down and follow it. If you have multiple goals you can work on them on different days. #2 take a break. I once read a interview with Will Lee (the bass player on David Letterman) who suggested a week away from the instrument when you get to feeling the way you describe. Backing away from the obsession for a while will help you come back with fresh ears and more focus.


matt


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Some good advice here. Let me ask you this, have you gotten to the point where you can hum or sing something and then be able to play that on guitar? I know it sounds easy but try something like that. Elliot Easton of The Cars used to have a column way back in the mid 80's in Guitar World magazine and that was one of the pieces of advice he gave for when you get to a certain point and want to "freshen up" so to speak, your playing. Another thing, have you thought about trying another instrument like bass or keyboards? Maybe even mandolin or ukelele? You look at the music a lot differently when you're playing those instruments. 

I like to mess around with drumming occasionaly. I've got a Korg Kontrol Pad and I load up some drum samples and try playing different beats and time signatures on the pads. I mess around with keyboards and bass once in a while as well. If you're into different sounds you might want to check out guitar synths like the Roland GR-33. I've found that using it has really expanded my playing as well. You suddenly start finding new chord voicings for instruments like piano sounds,organ, strings, etc. Good luck.


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

+1 to what big daddy said too!

The two times I have felt like I was making real concrete progress and having the most fun, were:

A regular Monday night beer-bitching-jam session with a guy here in town.

And when I finally found a local guitar teacher to see Tuesday nights. It's only half an hour a week. But it's half an hour to talk music and play with someone much better than I am.

B:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

bryguy9 said:


> +1 to what big daddy said too!
> 
> The two times I have felt like I was making real concrete progress and having the most fun, were:
> 
> ...


Thanks, good advice! Your assumption is correct - I'm not playing with others, all my playing and practice is in the privacy of my own house. However, I am taking weekly lessons at my local guitar shop, with a very good young guitarist. The lessons certainly help, but it's still up to me to find a direction and goals to work towards. 

The playing with others idea is absolutely 100% right, and I know it because I get the same advice from everyone. I just don't really know anyone else who plays, that lives near enough to me that we can jam. And I'm also generally a shy performer so it's REALLY hard for me to come out of my shell and try playing with someone new. When I played saxophone in high school, even at home I couldn't play if my parents were watching me. I'd have to face the wall!  I played in a small jazz band at school and I remember our public performances were absolute torture. 

It's probably time I got over that, eh? 

--- D


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Duster said:


> Thanks, good advice! Your assumption is correct - I'm not playing with others, all my playing and practice is in the privacy of my own house. However, I am taking weekly lessons at my local guitar shop, with a very good young guitarist. The lessons certainly help, but it's still up to me to find a direction and goals to work towards.
> 
> The playing with others idea is absolutely 100% right, and I know it because I get the same advice from everyone. I just don't really know anyone else who plays, that lives near enough to me that we can jam. And I'm also generally a shy performer so it's REALLY hard for me to come out of my shell and try playing with someone new. When I played saxophone in high school, even at home I couldn't play if my parents were watching me. I'd have to face the wall!  I played in a small jazz band at school and I remember our public performances were absolute torture.
> 
> ...


I was the same way and I know it is a tough one to get over. But...once you play in front of people and they appreciate it, if you are anything like me, you will become addicted to it. There is just nothing in this world like the positive feedback (and personal satisfaction) you get from performing well in front of people. Unfortunately, the only way to _consistently_ perform well is to play poorly enough times to get better. You can do it.


----------



## MrDaner (Mar 20, 2008)

*Plateau*

I've been learning to play for about 3 years now and have hit plateaus. In October I decided to find a teacher and take lessons. I have found that it really helps to bring you from 80 to 90%. Outside of the basics, you still have to have some kind of goals in mind so your teacher can help you acheive them. 

I also am a bedroom player. I have strummed a few tunes around campfire here and there but my audience and I have usually had a few pops and the quality of music is not really important.

My teacher convinced me to participate in a 'Music and Munchies' night next week that the music school is putting on. We will be playing together with me playing the lead a singing so I will have a chance to play and perform with another musician. It will likely be me and a bunch of kids playing piano and violin and such but you gotta start somewhere. I hope the other kids don't tease me. You should see if you music store or teacher every has anything like this because any type of performance experience help. After all we pick up the guitar because we want to be a rockstar.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

MrDaner said:


> My teacher convinced me to participate in a 'Music and Munchies' night next week that the music school is putting on. We will be playing together with me playing the lead a singing so I will have a chance to play and perform with another musician. It will likely be me and a bunch of kids playing piano and violin and such but you gotta start somewhere. I hope the other kids don't tease me. You should see if you music store or teacher every has anything like this because any type of performance experience help. After all we pick up the guitar because we want to be a rockstar.


Yeah, my music store puts on something similar, a "customer jam night". I'm thinking about it... It will take me a while to work up the courage for that! Good for you for doing it though, I think it's a fantastic idea. Maybe next year.  Before I do that though, I think I'm going to have to reach out and find some people to play with privately. So far that's my biggest take-away from this thread.

--- D


----------



## Bernie (Oct 3, 2008)

Hang in there Duster and maybe a short break will do you good. You sound so much like me, in your initial post. I only started playing at Christmas and there seemed to be so much to learn, I didn't know where to start. I went to the internet but, again, so much info to cram in this old brain. I next took a few lessons but soon determined that I was too basic for my instructor (or I felt this way!). Plus my left hand was as dumb as a brick! I did some more reading on here and elsewhere and started working on exercises and fretboard work. I still don't play songs, etc but my progress makes me feel good and that's what counts. Plus my left hand is starting to smarten/limber up and communicate with my right, strumming hand. I think that learning to play will be a lifelong process and look forward to the ride.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

dont even bother working up courage - just get up and go!


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Big_Daddy said:


> I was the same way and I know it is a tough one to get over. But...once you play in front of people and they appreciate it, if you are anything like me, you will become addicted to it. There is just nothing in this world like the positive feedback (and personal satisfaction) you get from performing well in front of people. Unfortunately, *the only way to consistently perform well is to play poorly enough times to get better*. You can do it.


This is sage advice. It is extremely addictive, and therapeutic as well...When I first started out playing at open jam nights I sucked and was very nervous, but every time out I got a little better. After awhile, you'll find yourself pulling licks out of nowhere and playing things you may have thought were technically beyond your reach. This is a very satisfying feeling and boosts confidence, especially when you start getting compliments on your tone and playing from audience members and fellow musicians.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Bernie said:


> Hang in there Duster and maybe a short break will do you good. You sound so much like me, in your initial post. I only started playing at Christmas and there seemed to be so much to learn, I didn't know where to start. I went to the internet but, again, so much info to cram in this old brain. I next took a few lessons but soon determined that I was too basic for my instructor (or I felt this way!). Plus my left hand was as dumb as a brick! I did some more reading on here and elsewhere and started working on exercises and fretboard work. I still don't play songs, etc but my progress makes me feel good and that's what counts. Plus my left hand is starting to smarten/limber up and communicate with my right, strumming hand. I think that learning to play will be a lifelong process and look forward to the ride.



laughing - I've been playing for 5 years and my left hand is still dumb as a brick...or "cement fingers" as I refer to them often


BUT - I also must concur - playing with others works WONDERS!....playing with others with a purpose (i.e. to get ready for a performance of some sort) provides a LOT of focus.....your attention turns from "I gotta learn something but I don't know what" to "I gotta get ready for this show"

most of all - have fun........and you'd be surprised how different your playing sounds to others than it does to you......you hear exactly what you expected to hear when you play it......but others listening hear something completely new.......record yourself and have a listen....you'd be surprised


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

found this:

http://www.playpiano.com/musicpractice.htm


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> playing with others works WONDERS!....playing with others with a purpose (i.e. to get ready for a performance of some sort) provides a LOT of focus.....your attention turns from "I gotta learn something but I don't know what" to "I gotta get ready for this show"


Totally agree - you need something to work toward, that will bring shape to your practice regime, etc.

Some sort of performance, or a jam where the song list is pre-arranged - I think that's exactly the sort of thing that will motivate you.


----------



## jeremiahlafollette (Apr 20, 2009)

*re-direction*

I belive that you can use your varied interests in the guitar for good...In actuallity you're probably closer to breaking through to another level of guitar playing than you think.

One thing I like to do is focus on practicing in module units. Since it sounds like your pretty committed to guitar palying you could in your 1 to 2 hour practice sessions practice intensly for 10 minutes on one topic and then move onto another topic. Within an hour of practice you will have covered 6 topics of interest (i.e. scales, chords, songs, etc...). At first it might seem like you are not learning as much as you'd like to, however, after 1 to 3 months of doing this consistantly you will see a dramatic improvement in your playing.

I hope that helps you break out of your current level of playing.


----------

